

Localization Technologies at Netflix - akerl_
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/06/localization-technologies-at-netflix.html

======
MichaelGG
And yet, when traveling, keeping the UI in English is a challenge. The auto
complete lists show localized (by IP) headers. And if you call support, they
provide a number that responds in another language.

------
Bahamut
The more I read about Netflix's technology stack & setup, the more impressed I
get. At least on frontends, I have heard about Netflix leveraging Angular,
Backbone, Ember, and React. Not too many companies can claim being that
diverse technologically, much less push their boundaries.

------
hew
My burning question: will Hydra be open sourced too?

